#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-07-28
<barry> thomi: howdy!
<thomi> hey barry
<barry> thomi: so the good news is that all the zope stuff has cleared -proposed now.  the last package to port is gunicorn.  hope that's still something you want
<thomi> yes please!
<thomi> I think my version is somewhat hacky, but it's an apprach we've used in other packages before
<thomi> barry: if you change it to no longer have the 'gunicorn3' command then I'll need to update some charms is all
<barry> thomi: i'm going to refer to it, but probably redo it.  it's not team maintained so we either have to carry deltas in ubuntu (undesirable for the long-term) or make sure the debian maintainer is happy with the changes (my planned approach).  yep, i'm still planning on keeping the gunicorn3 command
<thomi> awesome
<barry> thomi: just to verify - that's the last blocker for you guys, right?
<thomi> barry: well, it's not a blocker since we deploy with a PPA, 'less-than-desirable' would be a better description
<thomi> we mainly want to make sure the packages aren't doing something really bad, since we're now deploying a production service with these hacks in place
<barry> thomi: cool.  you should basically be able to grab all the utopic packages for everything else now
<barry> and sorry it took so long.  zope.* is a *complicated* stack (especially throwing in the ubuntu-only packages)
<thomi> no worries
<thomi> it seems like we've (well, you did all the work) substantially improved the ability of web devs to use the distro packages
<thomi> rather than have to rely on pypi
<thomi> which can only be a good thing
<barry> that's the idea :)
<barry> thanks for sticking w/ py3
<thomi> barry: now cgoldberg is doing another similar project with the Ci team and is hitting similar problems :-/
<barry> thomi: different packages?
<thomi> yeah
 * barry looks for a rock with sufficient crawl space
<thomi> swiftclient and ampqlib are the two we know about right now
<thomi> I was going to look at them yesterday, but had to take the day off sick
 * thomi looks into swiftclient now
 * barry nods
<thomi> ugh.
<barry> that bad?
<thomi> swiftclient tests don't run, I think because the utopic tox command has changed the way it parses it's config files
<thomi> tox.ConfigError: ConfigError: substitution key 'posargs' not found
<thomi> looks like swiftclient will also need the following ported to py3: eventlet, keystoneclient
<thomi> hmmm, but eventlet appears to be py2 only
<barry> thomi: https://bitbucket.org/eventlet/eventlet/commits/65845073a4eb759ae1cf3c62ec7e953a54548de5
<thomi> actually, it seems that Dependency is innacurate
<thomi> swiftclient depends on eventlet but never imports it
<thomi> and the changelog has an entry about removing it
<thomi> I guess the DPM never caught up with that
<thomi> so... "good news everyone"
<barry> \o/
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-07-29
<om26er> thomi, Hi!
<thomi> hi om26er
<om26er> thomi, autopilot question, in which session does autopilot execute its tests when tests are ran in ssh or over adb ?
<thomi> om26er: in whatever session you're logged in as.
<thomi> om26er: autopilot doesn't do anything with sessions at all
<om26er> thomi, that is a problem, we have some tests that try to write to accountsservices dbus api but fail due to permission problem because our tests are running in the wrong session
<om26er> like: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1349813
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349813 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[org.freedesktop.Accounts.Error.PermissionDenied: Not authorized] While trying to change a ringtone" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<thomi> om26er: I'm not sure what you mean by 'wrong session' - they run in the user session
 * thomi reads the bug
<om26er> thomi, from my little understanding, user session have states, active and "passive" if I run the same code from within a terminal inside my phone it works fine. But in case its ran from outside through ssh or adb I get permission problems.
<thomi> om26er: yeah, we don't do anything with that. I think you need to talk to the security team
<thomi> om26er: right, ideally you'd find some way of running autopilot over ssh the "correct" way
<thomi> om26er: if you'd like someone from the TnT team to attend a call with the security folks and yourself, let me know and I'll see who I can send along
<om26er> thomi, ok, I'll try to understand the problem more clearly and take it to security team and then we can coordinate. thanks
<thomi> nw
<thomi> balloons: ping?
<balloons> thomi, pong
<thomi> balloons: can you please add the canonical platform QA team to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase please?
<balloons> thomi, notice they are invited, but the admins must accept
<balloons> they've been invited for some time
<thomi> balloons: as admin of ~ubuntu-testcase, can't you add them directly?
<balloons> ohh, looks like pitti is an admin, we should ask him to +1 it
<balloons> thomi, no apparently I can't.. it's a bit weird
<thomi> ok
<thomi> will see if I can wake jfunk up enough to get added as an admin of that team
<balloons> thomi, aye.. for timezone coverage
<balloons> elopio, if you can have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/reminders-app/bug-1347905/+merge/228768 I would appreciate it. The bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1347905 seems to be solved by simply using 'evernote' instead of 'evernote-sandbox'. your quick thoughts are most appreciated
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1347905 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Autopilot tests fail to create fake account on device" [Critical,Confirmed]
<elopio> balloons: I'll read it.
<elopio> balloons: but some time before you or dpm changed to use the production servers
<elopio> and then we had a branch explicitly to return to evernote-sandbox
<elopio> because on the production servers we need to authenticate the oauth token.
<elopio> barry: still around?
<elopio> I have a branch with all the dialer app tests fixed
<elopio> so, let me ask you one more time to use it as a prerequisite for yours and get it merged
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/dialer-app/fix1349641-swipe_recent/+merge/228594
<elopio> and, you deserve a couple of beers when we meet. You really do.
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-07-30
<balloons> elopio, yea my earlier ping was about reminders. elopio I was pretty sure there was a reason we stayed on the sandbox, thanks for reminding me :-) So I'm confused why evernote works, but not evernote-sandbox
<elopio> balloons: oh the phone, do you have the sandbox backend installed?
<elopio> account-plugin-evernote-sandbox
<balloons> elopio, morning :-)
<elopio> hello
<balloons> elopio, I was thinking / hoping it might be something so simple but account-console will create an account
<balloons> elopio, that said, indeed it was not installed.. let's see what happens now
<balloons> as expected, it works
<balloons> elopio, hmm.. so I suppose since reminders only runs with the hook, I can propose an MP and simply add it to the manifest and we should be good to go
<balloons> sorry, I meant only runs in CI with adt-run
<elopio> awesome :)
<elopio> balloons: maybe add some info about how to run it on the README
<balloons> it just means the fancy tricks to doing it manually won't work out so well
<balloons> elopio, while I have you though, I have one other question for you. So do you know a way for me to add a contact to the addressbook easily?
<balloons> I need to have a contact in the addressbook for a test
<elopio> balloons: I think there are two ways, a dummy backend if you are only testing address book and the testability package that the address book service provides.
<elopio> brendand and om26er will be able to explain it to you better.
<elopio> I'm not sure if the testability package has landed.
<om26er> elopio, balloons testability package makes use of dummy backend and its not landed. still stands 'Approved'
<balloons> mm.. which approach should I look to use if I'm not directly testing address-book?
<elopio> balloons: om26er is your man and this is the branch
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/address-book-service/test_dummy_service/+merge/225846
<om26er> balloons, its as easy as just import the fixture and use in your setUp() nothing else to do
<om26er> balloons, look line 278 on the diff.
<balloons> om26er, awesome :-)
<balloons> I'll give it a try
<elopio> balloons: are we meeting with mardy today?
<balloons> elopio, nope, I canceled it now.. We should be goo
<balloons> *good
<elopio> I still need to talk to him about other things but he never replies. balloons: did you get a reply?
<balloons> elopio, that's the other piece.. I wasn't expecting him to be around
<balloons> so it's just as well we solved it. I did not get a reply
<elopio> barry: please ping when you are around. re: dialer
<barry> elopio: hi.  gonna break for lunch soon, but i have time.  what's up?
<elopio> barry: your branch with the port to py3 fails because of some errors on trunk.
<elopio> I have fixed them, so can you please use my branch as a prerequisite and merge with it?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/dialer-app/fix1349641-swipe_recent
<barry> elopio: yepper!
<barry> elopio: https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/dialer-app/py3autopilot/+merge/228892
<elopio> thanks barry.
<barry> elopio: crossing my fingers again :)
<barry> wow, the mp diff oops lp
<josharenson> Hey all, getting an interesting error. Could be a unity "bug" but do you have any thoughts? Here is a trace http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7906740/
<balloons> josharenson, you would need to share the full log to be of more use. But the link should help you
<josharenson> balloons, i just fixed it... was a dependency issue...
<josharenson> thanks though
<balloons> :-p
<barry> elopio: dang, looks like we're still getting failures.  do you have any thoughts?  (i haven't had time to look at it in detail yet)
<elopio> barry: I'll look at it as soon as I finish all the new tasks they have put on me for this week.
<elopio> hopefully, tomorrow.
<barry> elopio: cool. i should have time tomorrow too
<elopio> barry: ok, I'll let you know if I find something useful.
<barry> elopio: thanks!
<elopio> thanks to you
<barry> we'll get it landed eventually ;)
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-07-31
<elopio> barry: jenkins is still trying to run the dialer tests on your branch with python2.
<elopio> hum, that's weird.
<barry> elopio: yeah, weird.  let me make sure the deps are specified correctly
<barry> elopio: yep, Depends: python3-autopilot
<elopio> there used to be a problem with the script, but that should be fixed by now.
<elopio> I will ask CI.
<barry> elopio: thanks
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-08-02
<Monkiko> Hello I have a question about getting started with autopilot testcase writing.
<Monkiko> I'm following the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Autopilot and the first requirement for Autopilot is to sudo apt-add-repository ppa:autopilot/ppa . It's not working for me. Is this outdated?
#ubuntu-autopilot 2016-08-03
<siva> Hi. I am trying to deploy OpenStack on ubuntu 14.04 using canonical autopilot. I am following http://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud/install-openstack-with-autopilot. Selected “Install” to start building your cloud. I hope maximum the installation process will take 20 to 30 minutes. But for me it has been taking too much time. I started before 3 hours. Still installation process going on. Showing 1% done.
<siva> On selected hardware it deployed OS and bootstrapped Juju. All services installation in progress.
<siva> Why it was taking too much time.
<siva> Please tell me the reason if anyone familiar with this issue.
<siva> Where I can found cloud services installation logs?
<siva> Log details: http://paste.openstack.org/show/547811/.
